# Oscar is crying all night (again)



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Oscar usually sleeps downstairs in the room that has been converted from a garage. He has never been particularly happy in there but was sleeping ok till about 6am. He has a bed, several rugs, a sofa to sleep on. We tried a crate but he got so distressed when we shut the door we gave up. Last week he had a bit of a incident while on a walk when another dog snarled at him and really scared him but he seemed ok afterwards. I'm not sure if it was a coincidence but that night he cried from about 1am and was really distressed. The only way he would settle was when I slept on the sofa. He was ok the next night but then since then he is really distressed when we put him in his room at bed time. 
I tried to ignore him last night like when we 1st got him but he cried solidly till 3am and was scratching the door. I eventually gave in and came downstairs, Oscar had completely shredded his bed !! I ended on the sofa again and Oscar went straight to sleep !!
I don't know what to do. I really don't want him to sleep on our beds but I tried to see if he would settle on the landing and he cried to get into our bedroom. he is 8 months old now so I am thinking it's his adolescent stage.
Has anyone got any suggestions on encouraging his to sleep in his room.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh dear. I think the incident with the other dog has probably upset him and made him feel very insecure. It seems to me these loving dogs of ours are very sensitive sometimes and when frightened they need us even more. If it was me I would put him in the bedroom and leave the door open. He may then find his own place to sleep. Good luck.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little guy! I have Molly in my room in her crate maybe you could try that. He would know that he isn't alone. He doesn't have to be on the bed maybe get him a doggie bed that is in your bedroom and he will sleep there??


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes that is good .get him a nice doggy bed for him to sleep on and let him sleep in your room.i think he will feel more at ease sleeping with you guys for a short time till he feels more better about being alone


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with the others, poor little guy has had a scare and wants to be with you. If you don't want him on your bed then let him sleep in his crate next to you. Cockapoos crave company and are happiest when they are close to us. That's why they make such wonderful companions.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I have tried to get Tilly to sleep in her crate for the last 5 months. There have been a good few nights where she's been okay, but in general she just doesn't like it. Last night, I let her sleep in her favourite place (on the sofa!) and she was happy as Larry. 

Obviously it has to be something that works for you too, but if he really isn't happy, change it to something that will suit you both.

Maybe his bed in your room, or just outside the door? I hope you bth get a better nights sleep tonight


----------



## Kristens Pups (Jul 30, 2013)

my dog cried all night but he was 12 and we learned he had a tumor in his chest he was old though your puppy is probably lonely


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i have never put ginger in a crate.i really don't believe in them..i don't think i would like to be locked up in one ..why don't you just let your puppy sleep where he wants to sleep. it ant no big thing,and your making the poor dog cry.he is lonely and needs your companionship.and on top of every thing he was scared to death when a big dog growled at him . so help him out and let him sleep where he wants ok please


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. Well we let Oscar upstairs 2 nights ago, I tried to see if he would settle on the landing but he wouldn't. He lay down at the side of our bed and slept all night till the alarm went off next morning!!
Last night he took a little longer to settle but again slept all night so I guess I have to give in and let him sleep in our room.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Go Oscar! They all get round us in the end!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay! Nothing like a good nights sleep.....and is it that bad having a dog sleep beside you?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yep ..they will all sleep where they want,,and it is usually very close to you.lets face it people they love you....


----------

